# Favorite Disney Princess?



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yes, this is happening.

And I'm including Nala because she _is_ technically a princess.   Marrying into the Pridelands and all that.  Also Kida, from _Atlantis_, cause she WAS a Princess.  Deal.



*Spoiler*: _Snow White_ 




One of the princesses who didn't do shit.  Also she's supposed to be like, fourteen or something.  ~Creepy~





*Spoiler*: _Cinderella_ 




She probably had the worst life out of the lot.  To make up for it, she has one of the best dresses.  And lots of furry animal friends.





*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 




Another princess who didn't do fucking anything.  Fun fact!: _Sleeping Beauty_ isn't actually about her-- it's about the fairies, Flora, Fauna and Merryweather, and their efforts to protect her.





*Spoiler*: _Ariel_ 




A fan-favorite, I know.  I think it's the music that gets her such a following.  Also, she had to deal with a sweet villain.





*Spoiler*: _Belle_ 




Likely the most intelligent of the princesses, and viewed as odd even though she was just being ~progressive.  Also, put THE FUCKING BEAST in his place.





*Spoiler*: _Jasmine_ 




One of the more active princesses here.  Can we talk about that outfit?  I mean, damn.  Also, has a fucking _pet tiger_.





*Spoiler*: _Nala_ 




Also pretty active, though at the end of the day she's still an animal.  Doesn't take anyone's shit, puts heir to the throne in his place, etc.





*Spoiler*: _Pocahontas_ 




Another one of the more proactive princesses.  Also, has a giant rack.  Seriously, look again.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mulan_ 




I know, a lot of people don't consider her one of the princesses because she technically isn't in canon, but that's what she's marketed as.  Also, total badass.





*Spoiler*: _Kidagakash, "Kida"_ 




The hot chick that got with the nerd.  Also sort of badass with a sexy costume.  There is like no official art of her, which is unfortunate because I like her design.





*Spoiler*: _Tiana_ 




Didn't take shit from anyone and could cook a mean gumbo.  Takes matters into her own hands, which is neat.


----------



## tsunamileif (Apr 28, 2010)

It'd have to be either Mulan or Belle.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasmine or Milan..im biased though, because Aladdin and Milan > any other movie in the OP (besides Lion King)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2010)

tsunamileif said:


> It'd have to be either Mulan or Belle.



i was going to say the same thing.

mulan continued her father's legacy. belle tamed a spoiled prince.both are strong women imo

haven't seen the princess and the frog.


----------



## martryn (Apr 28, 2010)

It comes down to Belle and Jasmine for me, but as I like Aladdin, and didn't care as much for Beauty and the Beast, I guess Jasmine wins.  I think Belle is hotter, though.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

Mulan, shes is the only one who had some balls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasmine is the hottest. I'm not accepting anything to the contrary.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Mulan. Love her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mulan. Love her.


Figures you'd love the crossdessing one.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 28, 2010)

Its a hard one but I have to go with Belle, Kida, Jasmine, and Mulan (in that order).


----------



## Sunako (Apr 28, 2010)

Jasmine has always been my fav.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 28, 2010)

I pick Sleeping Beauty. She reminds me of myself 

I don't do shit either


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 28, 2010)

Cinderalla is my favorite.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Figures you'd love the crossdessing one.



Heck yes. :ho


----------



## KayleighCakes (Apr 28, 2010)

Bell or Pocahontas hands *DOWN*, bitches.


----------



## ethereal (Apr 28, 2010)

Belle has always been my favorite.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2010)

The one that can kick ass. So yeah Mulan.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2010)

Why is that hot chick from the Road to El Dorado not on here?  She was a princess and better looking than most to boot.

And Nala?  Even Kiara would've been a better fit.  Gotta have one for the furries



> Mulan: 6


Fucking weeaboos


----------



## Kairi (Apr 28, 2010)

Tiana and Mulan by far. Ariel is awesome too, with Belle.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is that hot chick from the Road to El Dorado not on here?  She was a princess and better looking than most to boot.



Not Disney, bro. 

Better question is why isn't Esmeralda from Hunchback of Notre Dame on that list. 

And the lack of votes for Snow White disturb me.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Only 10 slots.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Esmerelda, despite being totally hot, wasn't  a princess and Chel (Road to El Dorado) was from a Dreamworks movie.


----------



## sparkykandy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going to go with Belle.  I'd always liked Beauty and the Beast, and I also liked the fact that Belle was intelligent.  Plus, she's a lot more interesting than some of the other princesses out there.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 28, 2010)

Mulan and Jasmine.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 29, 2010)

Jasmine's fine ass.


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't pick!!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2010)

My favorite princesses are:

Jasmine
Mulan
Ariel
Belle
Tiana

Not sure if I have a favorite one overall though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aurora since Sleeping Beauty is the best film listed.

Nala would have been my second choice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

Hard to pick a hottest one, I'd say Ariel but she's got that fish bottom and shit.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 29, 2010)

I bet furries jizzed their pants seeing this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

Mulan.

If she doesn't count, then Belle.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 29, 2010)

I never really liked the classic princesses, pretty much the pre-90's bunch. I enjoy Mulan, Pocahontas, and Nalan the most out of the princesses I have seen. I have yet to see Princess and the Frog or Atlantis.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 29, 2010)

Jasmine! I adore her.


----------



## Glued (Apr 29, 2010)

Belle.

"One beauty per beast." -Ben Grimm, Night Falls on Yancy Street.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot there was even and Atlantis...and why does Nala count, she's not in that circle on Kingdom Hearts  and why no Alice?


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2010)

I would say Mulan, but is she even a princess. 

Following that I say Kida


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is that hot chick from the Road to El Dorado not on here?  She was a princess and better looking than most to boot.
> 
> And Nala?  Even Kiara would've been a better fit.  Gotta have one for the furries
> 
> ...



Oh yeah that chick from El Dorado  had all the right curves, mamie had a big ass and big ass titties.


----------



## Meshach (Apr 29, 2010)

Mulan, Because she can beat a mans ass.


----------

